

What I Learned from Shark Tank - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2012/02/ten-lessons-i-learned-from-shark-tank/

======
formosa
This is one of James' better posts. The best tidbit was probably how the
douche in the series is smart enough to always leverage and position himself
as an intermediary through social interaction.

